# I got a question



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Guys I got a ? I'm going to school for criminal justice after I graduate would it be easier to take the civil service exam when I graduate? (I'll be 19) Am i better off getting the degree? I'll also be doing emt courses too. Any advice? you guys seem to know what your talking about. thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

A dergree isnt going to help you AT ALL getting on a civil service job.......


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Sully88 said:


> Hey Guys I got a ? I'm going to school for criminal justice after I graduate would it be easier to take the civil service exam when I graduate? (I'll be 19) Am i better off getting the degree? I'll also be doing emt courses too. Any advice? you guys seem to know what your talking about. thanks


You can't take the test until you are 21 anyway.............


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Rule #1.... you can finisn a degree ANYTIME, but a full-time Police Officer position may only be presented to you once. Good luck to you.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> A dergree isnt going to help you AT ALL getting on a civil service job.......


+1.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

You cant take the test until your 21. A degree is a good thing to have. Alot of the people on this board dont have above an associates so some have bias against getting a BS. Take it from someone who knows. Try getting your associates in CJ first. With that and experience as a dispatcher or some type of security firm you will then have a working knowledge to try and get on a college PD from a college PD you can try for a reserve officer position in a non civil service town. Get on full time in that non civil service town and you can then complete the full time academy and then move on to bigger and better things if you choose. The BS in civil service gives you a 20% pay increase. In non civil service towns it helps with hiring. So a BS doesnt hurt you. FYI almost every LE job is now requiring an Associates even campus police.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Degrees + military and/or experience = job and $$


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Rule #1.... you can finish a degree ANYTIME, but a full-time Police Officer position may only be presented to you once. Good luck to you._

+1

keep taking the test , that's what they always told me.

another thought is a hitch in the service might be mandatory to compete with all the combat veterans coming home , but you can still take the test while enlisted. good luck


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Is your dad on the job or brothers or uncles that seems to help atleast in Attleboro it does.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Finish your degree and then join the Military for a few years until you are old enough to take the test.


And try not to get blown up, shot, have your legs blown off or come back crazy.


----------

